
This startup wants to kill the CPU and GPU in one go - xbmcuser
https://www.techradar.com/news/this-startup-wants-to-kill-the-cpu-and-gpu-in-one-go
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395872)

